# The Wrestler



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I found this to be a great movie!
Rourke put one heck of an effort into it, as did Tomei and others.
I like the documentary styled cinematography and the near complete lack of music. It give the movie a very real look and feel to it.

Mickey's been down a rough road, of his own making, and it shows; but it's almost as if his entire career and his personal ups and downs have been necessary to bring him to this role.
It's nearly a documentary on him, or at least that's the feeling one gets.
So, whether that's intended or not, it simply adds more praise to what he's done in this film.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

:down: God I found this to be a low budget film not worth watching. As far as Tomei I find her to be a hot woman but not in this.
I say don't wast your time.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Going to a screening tonight -- can't wait!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is a pretty interesting read about Rourke and his career,from Yahoo.

http://oscars.movies.yahoo.com/blog/19-rourke-is-back-but-for-how-long?nc

Rourke's pal Bruce Springsteen talked a little bit about him during his Super Bowl press conference in Tampa,FL earlier today too.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I give it 4 stars. What acting!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

The Wrestler easily deserves a few Academy Awards. Setting aside my bias as a wrestling fan, the way they told the story and how true so much of it is just makes it amazing. I strongly recommend people go see The Wrestler, especially sports movie fans. The Wrestler does a great job of putting out there that wrestling destroys your body just like other sports do, and pro wrestlers in general deserve a lot more credit for what they go through (even at WWE's level, where you have to factor in politicking).


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Adam Richey said:


> The Wrestler easily deserves a few Academy Awards. Setting aside my bias as a wrestling fan, the way they told the story and how true so much of it is just makes it amazing. I strongly recommend people go see The Wrestler, especially sports movie fans. The Wrestler does a great job of putting out there that wrestling destroys your body just like other sports do, and pro wrestlers in general deserve a lot more credit for what they go through (even at WWE's level, where you have to factor in politicking).


Maybe when they admit its fake I'll give them more credit. Till then its just a bunch of guys getting together and circle jerking each other!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I may catch it on Blu-Ray but I find going to a theatre is a complete waste when the subject matter is serious and sensitive.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Its always nice to see a total burnout who screwed up their lives still can manage to come back and make something of themselves.

Yeah...and Mickey too....

This is a Blockbuster candidate....I agree that seeing it in a commercial theater could be an experience of regret.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Its always nice to see a total burnout who screwed up their lives still can manage to come back and make something of themselves.
> 
> Yeah...and Mickey too....
> 
> This is a Blockbuster candidate....I agree that seeing it in a commercial theater could be an experience of regret.


:biggthump 
It's about time someone gets it.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

did anyone see Mickey get get called out on Larry king? That was an akward moment.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It wasn't Mickey's fault - it was a nut from WWE...

This is not a film about wrestling. Wrestling is a subtext for a the classic struggle of mn versus himself.

The scene in the American Legion hall were the old wrestlers came to sign autographs will remain with me forever

Very moving. Very powerfull.

Why wouldn't you see this film in a theater? This is a film that should be seen in as a community experience.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

i saw tonight where Micky plans to take part in an upcoming event an is going to wrestle the guy who was mouthing off to him on Larry king. It appears it may have been staged to promote that. I guess I fell for it. lol


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Sackchamp56 said:


> i saw tonight where Micky plans to take part in an upcoming event an is going to wrestle the guy who was mouthing off to him on Larry king. It appears it may have been staged to promote that. I guess I fell for it. lol


Yeah, Micky Rourke will be facing Chris Jericho at Wrestlemania this year. Rourke is currently training with Afa the Wild Samoan (the Rock's uncle). Afa is a former wrestler and now a wrestling trainer. Wrestlemania has always had some sort of celebrity or non-wrestling athlete involved in the card.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Why wouldn't you see this film in a theater? This is a film that should be seen in as a community experience.


Well I know in my case, trying to watch something thought provoking in a theater is hard to do. You have people talking, texting, laughing, and just overall disturbing the peace and quiet of the theater. I like watching stuff like this at home and the theaters for the big budget action movies that, while awesome in my setup, just need to be experienced on the big screen.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Why wouldn't you see this film in a theater?


Uhhh......cause its not worth the $20+ price of admission....


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

jodyguercio said:


> Well I know in my case, trying to watch something thought provoking in a theater is hard to do. You have people talking, texting, laughing, and just overall disturbing the peace and quiet of the theater. I like watching stuff like this at home and the theaters for the big budget action movies that, while awesome in my setup, just need to be experienced on the big screen.


I guess with too many people walking out it can be very distracting.


----------

